# Seriously



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

I want an explanation from one of the people on here who believe that " I WANT TO BE BLACK" or that I am a " ******". I find it pretty offensive, ignorant, and racist when people here say this. I NEVER have been told this outside of this website, by black, white, spanish, asian, etc etc people and its kind of a shock to me.

I feel that I deserve an explanation. I DO NOT want to be " black", how can you want to be a whole race of people or a color??? Where I live, mostly all of the 30 and under people are " street" or " hip hop" and that is how I AM. It has NOTHING to do with color or race, it has to do with what ive grown up with and what I have seen.

Kelson ( hope you don't mind) is the person I can relate to most on this website, and hes like 25. But he knows what im talking about & he is white as well. Is he a ****** to? Does he want to be black????

Im sure Privateer knows what im talking about as well, and anyone else here who is into Hip Hop etc.

3 of my best friends are black, but thats not because I said " yo i want to be friends with these kids just because they are black" lol, it's because we just clicked and became friends.

Many of you here are probably ignorant or haven't been exposed to alot of different ethnicities as many of you are from Europe or suburbs, and live in perdomenetly white areas, and its not your fault.

Don't delete this post, because I want an explanation.... im trying to be open minded with this instead of just talking shit.

btw, the real definition of a " ******" ( i hate that word) is when lets say a RICH kid from the suburbs who lives in a very nice house, has money etc etc Tries very hard to be ghetto, and act out of character. Thats what everyone I know thinks a " ******" is.

but the word " ******" went out of style in like 97

Peace


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, I never heard the word "******" until I read it on this site. I guess I'm too old for this, LOL.

Bro, I am a bit concerned about your POV as you said in another thread entitled *Controversial topic - Bill Cosby*

Posted: Fri Dec 17, 2004 12:23 pm 


SoulBrotha said:


> Condeleeza ( spelling?) is an uncle tom


Link: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1486&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

Bro, it's your lack of respect for other people, illustrated in this one sentence, that perhaps ticks others off. If you can so easily say a hardworking black woman in the government is an "Uncle Tom" well....

I have no words. You don't know her in any way shape or form and find it so easy to throw a racial slur at her. Interesting.

I just say, show some respect, you'll get some back?
D

*P.S. Gimpy, who started the Cosby thread?... he was here in Detroit tonight to a packed audience. I have to get the paper tomorrow to see the full coverage. I think he's doing this community a service. He seemed to be very welcome here. But the late night news bites don't do his visit justice.*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Forgot to say. If you don't like Dr. Rice's politics, that's fine. Many don't like her. But why include her race in your dislike of her actions? And of course you weren't the only person in that thread being nasty. But truly...

... well, I sound like somebody's Mother. And I'm old enough to be yours Bro. 46 and proud of it. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

i said that because ive heard BLACK people say it, so i was like yeah i guess they are right.

What does Gimpy do???


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> i said that because ive heard BLACK people say it, so i was like yeah i guess they are right.
> What does Gimpy do???


Bro, it's a dangerous thing to say someone's POV is correct because they're black, white, green, blue, or purple. Sure SOME black people don't like Dr. Rice, but I doubt ALL black people don't like her! That's making a gross generalization. You can't base your own POV on what any one group says, I don't care who they are.

Just a thought.

I believe Gimpy is a music critic. He knows a helluva lot about music. That's all I know.

D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, that PS was TO Gimpy. I was just mentioning that Bill Cosby spoke here tonight in Detroit. Same stern message to black parents re: their kids. The place was packed solid. Just wanted Gimpy to know, and I'm going to check out the paper tomorrow to see what the reaction to Cosby was.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

To be honest, I don't care about Condelesa Rice, never really did,


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Soulbrotha, the fact of the matter is the sky doesn't have cocoa krispies in it. I mean, the intake of Vitamin C would be astronomical to the amount of liquid in that metal sphere by the lake, right? It's just so absurd how phones can go these distances but geese seem to enjoy eating baby mice. The beauty of the world is captivating, don't you think? I'm so in love with rocks sometimes, too, they seem to make the best cake! Wow. I hear African people eat fire, isn't that crazy?! Maybe, but what about the 7-Eleven that carries Bubble Tape for .76 cents! I couldn't believe it!

Make sure you tell that ball of yarn hi for me, btw.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I see your point SB. 
The simple fact of the matter is that when one grows up in these areas, then it is perfectly acceptable for you, whether you be black or white, to dress that way, talk that way and listen to hip hop. It really does no longer make any sense to call people wiggas anymore, because the culture has become so broad. Hip hop culture, which we will call it, was originally started by black people, yes. Originally it may have made sense to call white people who were into that culture wiggas. But now days it is becoming increasingly more acceptable for white kids to become a part of that hip hop culture. So much so in fact that to call a white guy a wigga for it, makes about as much sense as calling someone who listens to rock music a wigga, cos' rock was effectively started by black people as well.
This may sound incredibally corny, but lets say hip hop no longer belongs to black people, rather it belongs to 'the street' (whatever the hell that means means). So if one were to accuse SB of anything, then it would be of trying to be street or ghetto or whatever (SB I don't know whether you are or not, I'm just making a point), not being a wigga, which is, as you put it, a culturally outdated word.
However SB, and I don't usually get involved with these things, surely you must admit that you can be a bit thoughtless in some of your posts, and end up saying hurtful or offensive things, when there was no call for it. I know it's not for me to tell you off, but you shouldn't have said those things about sb in that other thread, which is why Gav got p*ssed off and called you a wigga. 
You've made a few remarks about indie culture as well. Indie culture is as justified as your hip hop culture. Although ultimately, some day, people from both cultures will have to lose the nike airs or parka jacket, stop voicing their opinion so bloody much, and grow up.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

my main problem with sb.. is not the fact that hes a chav or what his preferences are. its when he imposes his beliefs and values onto me and others is when i get bummed. first of all everything i post i post with a light heart. thats just who i am. i really dont think my form of humor.. which i admit involves alot of bathroom topics and juvinile stylings, is really all that offensive. im pretty sure that most of us here get the joke and if they dont and find me horrible and rude than i appoligise. but the point is i dont impose my beliefs onto others i always leave my posts open-ended and try not to force my opinions. unfortunately sb seems to CONSTANTLY force his lifestyle and opinions onto just about everyone here. and for some reason he seems shocked that people find that offensive. no one likes to be teased or ridiculed or put down for being who they are. i know sb doesnt like it.. but its only when he shoves his retoric down everyones collective throats that people instinctivly start throwing some of it back in his face.

maybe he should start realizing that its not everyone else that has the problem. its him. but of course he has NO PROBLEMS with ANYONE outside this site and if we come to his side of the tracks we will see that he is the king of the urban jungle. yada yada yada. stop playing this out of tune violin over and over and over and give everyone a break. PLEASE. weve heard it all its like this perpetual backpedal. its an old old tune we all know the mountians(!!!!!) of lyrics to.

news flash.. *NO ONE CARES*.

be whatever you want to be but dont expect everyone to worship you for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Reading through this thread, this song came to my mind.

He is my King, He is my one
Yes he's my father, Yes he's my son
I can talk to him, cuz he understands
Everything I go through and everything I am
He's my support system, I can't live without him
The best thing since sliced bread,
Is his kiss, his hugs, his lips, his touch
And I just want the whole world to know, about my..

(Chorus)
Black Brotha, I love ya, I will never - try to hurt ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true
cuz youre my
Black Brotha, strong brotha, there is no - one above ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true

(Verse 2)
He's misunderstood, some say that he's up to no good around the neighborhood
But fo' your information - alot of my brothers got education (now check it)
You got ya wallstreet brotha, ya blue collar brotha, 
Your down for whatever chillin on the corner brother
A talented brotha, and to everyone of yall behind bars
You know that Angie loves ya

(chorus)
Black Brotha, I love ya, I will never - try to hurt ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true
cuz youre my
Black Brotha, I love ya, I will never - try to hurt ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you- forever true
cuz youre my
Black Brotha, strong brotha, there is no - one above ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true

(Bridge)
You mean so much to me, you give me what i need, 
I'm so proud of you (I said I'm so proud of you)
I love you for stayin strong, you got it goin on
I'm so proud of you (I'mmmmmmmmm)
Going through thick and thin, brothas you gonna win
I'm so proud of you (I said I'm so proud of you)
Whenever you facin doubt, brothas gon work it out
I'm so proud of you (I got my shakable faith in ya)

(Chorus - twice)(Chorus)
Black Brotha, I love ya, I will never - try to hurt ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true
cuz youre my
Black Brotha, strong brotha, there is no - one above ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true
only my 
Black Brotha, I love ya, I will never - try to hurt ya
I want ya, to know that, I'm here for you - forever true
cuz youre my

*Angie Stone*-Brotha


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Wendy I don't see how that song has anything to do with my post, but ok... Angie Stone is a good singer.

Axel i like your post, and I agree with most of it, but i'd like to consider myself to be street wise, which is probably due to my love for rap music & hip hop. And also who I have grown up around and things of that nature. I think I am a rare case because I display intelligence but i have a street edge as well, which to me is very beneficial. Like I can have intelligent conversations with conservative adults but I can also go out on the corner and have day to day conversations with my friends or other people.

Sleeping, Im not forcing anything onto anyone, Im not telling anyone here that they have to like my lifestyle or my interests or even Me. Frankly I could care less, but you have to expect that your going to see a bit of me on this website, since it is a personality based website. Maybe you were joking about the whole hygiene thing, and thats fine, maybe I overreacted. But to me the thought of an unclean female is utterly disgusting and a huge turn off.

You just have to try to understand where I am coming from.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Soulbrotha, you remind me of the kids I teach at school....your behaviour is consistenly offensive and provocative, yet as soon as someone offends you, you start whineing like it's the most unfair thing ever. And your argument doesnt even make any sense....in what way is what i said racist?!!

The fact of the matter is your whole 'gangsta' persona DOES, whether you agree or not, originate from black culture (certain black people that is... most black people I meet are way more sophisticated than that). I dont need to know as much as you do about hip hop, but I do know that the vast majority of hip hop artists are black and that whole subculture has come from inner city black areas.

and i didnt even use the word '******', so there's really no point telling me it went out of style in 97...neither the word '******' nor style is important to me.

The difference between what I said and the crap you come out with is that what I said about you is justified and based on fact and the way you blatantly present yourself. You, on the other hand accuse me of being some suburban indie nerd, or something like that, which is based on NO evidence and consequently way off the mark.

I have lived all my life on a pretty rough council estate where the are hordes of young white men like you who all put on this 'gangsta' persona (here we call them townies or chavs) and they spend their time going round stealing cars, vandalising and being a general nuisance, or if they're actually not doing it they're pathetically imitating the ones who are and imitating their hip hop idols with their couldnt-give-a-sh1t attitudes. So why didn't I, being surrounded by this culture all my life end up like them? Well, cause I have always aspired to better things and liked more cerebral things, like decent music (and not just indie but folk, pop electronica, classical, you name it....anything with artistry in the use of instruments) and have never felt the need to fit in to a certain stereotype and wear a certain uniform i.e. baseball cap, trackie bottoms, hoodies and 'bling bling' (ughhh, I hate to even use the terminology). That whole culture is about being as thuggish and dumb as possible and anyone who shows any sign of individuality, eccentricity or aspiration is viewed with disdain. And this is evident in you in the way you cannot tolerate other people's differences because they dont fit your banal normality. Like, you cannot stomach the fact that sleepingbeauty can have a joke about bodily functions like one of the lads, because in your world that's not what women do.

I strongly suggest to avoid being in this situation again when you're whining and asking for explanations you instead try to see the cause and effect of your offensive behaviour. I already know you wont even bother, cause just like the chav kids at my school, you got that couldnt-give-a-shit attitude....till someone offends you.

g


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Gavin are you illiterate? Did you NOT read my post?????????

First off, the difference between me and your " chavs" is that I don't do any of the shit that you mentioned that they do. Secondly, I LIVE IN AN URBAN COMMUNITY FILLED WITH BLACK PEOPLE. For the fuckin 1000000th time, I AM NOT TRYING TO BE " GANGSTA" i don't claim to be gangsta. Just because you are STREET OR INTO HIP HOP, does NOT mean that you are a " wannabe gangsta".

Gavin's last post is the reason why I get offensive and angry, and ignorant because his post does not apply to me in any way, shape, or form.

You are basing your whole opinion of Rap music on the bullshit you see on TV & hear on mainstream radio, which is pathetic. Thats something that I would expect a 14 year old girl from suburbia to do.

Let me break this down for you nice & simple

A " Gangsta" or a " Thug" is a person who has no regard for their own well being or the well being of anyone else. Often these type of people, will carry guns, sell drugs ( which I have done), and basically live a reckless " I don't give a fuck" life. They don't care about prison, they don't care about anyone or anything, and this is why they will shoot you or hurt you without even thinking about it. I have a friend like this, who is currently facing felony charges.

I AM NOT that, although I have been in the street & done my fair share of dirt, I have alot of regard for people, probably more so than my own regard for myself. I am trying to improve my life & make things more positive.

The way i dress, talk, etc etc is because the Hip Hop culture & rap music has a huge influence on me, and has had this influence ever since i was a little kid. THIS DOES NOT MEAN THAT I WANT TO BE GANGSTA OR BE A THUG etc..... However, I do know the streets, thus the street life will always be somewhat apart of me.

these lyrics do a good job of what im trying to say

Kenn Starr- Walk The Walk
Intro
I be hearin these ****** man
Talkin about glorifying a lifestyle that they know nothin about
See I got cats that really live this lifestyle man, Theres nothin fun about it
Yall need to watch what yall are speakin on foreal

(Verse 1)
I aint never tried to be somethin Im not
All I ever tried to do was deliver somethin thats hot
Somethin to knock in ya car, Have you rockin the Starr
But yall want to critisize how im droppin my bars
I live what I talk, No reason to front
But some of yall got it twisted like tree's in a blunt
Im no Thug, never was, and probably never will be
I gotta talk about drugs for yall to feel me???
Huggin the block, pumpin them rocks
Runnin and duckin from cops
Dumpin shots from the pump of the glock
NAAAAA
I won't lie just to sell a cd
Cuz I aint trying to see a jail cell or 6 feet 
It gets deep and quite wild
I'll say this right now
Don't talk about it, If it aint really ya lifestyle
And if it is, Than handle ya biz dude
I continue to do me
You continue to do you

( Chorus) 
You gotta walk the walk
If you talk the talk
Otherwise bring all of this nonsense to a hault
Cuz most of these ****** nowadays don't play
So say what you mean
And mean what you say
( repeated 2x)

( Verse 2)

If you feel that im a hypocrit, Don't respond yet
I never talk about guns, outside of a battle rap context
Never palm teks, 
I aint never let a clip pop,
Never squeezed triggas,
***** please, this is HIP HOP
I think that some of us have forgotten the truth
Cuz real hustlas be in the streets
Not in the booth
And I could care less if I end up loosin a fan
Cuz I aint gotta talk tough just to prove Im a man
Plus I rather use hands but they don't fight no more
Its trife cuz they don't even value life no more
So before you talk about gats
Let me stress that
What you speak, These cats in the streets will test that
You gotta play ya part, Plus know ya position
Im speakin some real stuff
If you only would listen
Get this
It aint about nobody else
You can't keep it real with others
To you keep it real with yaself

( Chorus 2x)

( Verse 3)

I don't think you understand what you rhymin about
Theres actually people who live what you liein about 
Dog I know broke folks with no 9 to 5
That'll will rob you with a 9 for 5
And if you aint got 5
Take the change in ya pocket
Take the thang ( gun) cock it
And flame rockets to gain profits
And if you want war
They'll come to ya door
Strapped with 3, 45's like a quater to Four
They'll slaughter ya broad
But yall frauds don't gangbang
AND CUZ I HANG WITH EM
DON'T MEAN IM DOIN THE SAME THANG
IM JUST A REGULAR CAT
THATS HOLDIN MY OWN
I aint trying to hold chrome, To put a hole in ya dome
But before you critique this
Thinkin everythings sweet,
Peep this
DON'T MISTAKE MY KINDNESS FOR WEAKNESS
The way I sing it , Is the same way I live it
So however you bring it, Is the same way Im gonna give it

( Chorus 2x)

Outro- Talks

Basically that man
Don't get me wrong,If this is what you live man,
Im not knockin you
Do what you gotta do
But im sayin, If its not
Don't front
Do you man
Look at Me im a regular cat 
And you don't hear me talkin about nothin like that
I talk what I live, knowwhatimsayin?
If you walk the walk you gotta talk the talk

Those lyrics basically describe what im trying to say & basically describe how I am.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

I never said that ALL people into hip hop are gangstas or thugs, I did actually say there were also just pathetic individuals who emulate those who are, by way of their surly attitude and the fact that they wear their background on their sleeve and broadcast it to the world to show how 'tough' and how 'street' they are, as if any of us are actually impressed or intimidated....just like the moronic looking pricks in macho poses who grace those pictures you (strangely) like to constantly post, as though we're actually interested. Soulbrotha....none of us care, I'm sorry, but that's the way it is. Your music means a lot to you, I'm very happy for you and I'm sure you aren't a gangsta at all.....i know one thing you are though and that's a very opinionated and offensive young man who likes to run down other people for their way of life but cant handle it as soon as someone turns the scrutiny onto you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Gavin you STILL DON'T UNDERSTAND

you are a fuckin cornball, straight up, theres else to be said about you.

your the type of person that I would love to punch in the fuckin face, you need some pussy or somethin dog, your an uptight narrow minded crab.

I just don't like you at all, nothing more to be said about that


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

LOL, I'm uptight!  that's rich.....look at the amount of posts you've made 'dog' and think of how many of them were whiney and angsty and argumentative. Soul, since you came to this site you've been in more quarrels than any other member by a long shot, which proves your attitude stinks and everyone here knows it except you.

'dog'!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

What the hey, I'll dive back into the fray, but Bro, I don't think there is anything anyone can say to you that will make you understand.

Gavin made a lot of good points.

I was thinking, what is it that really makes me angry about you save savvy one liners such as "I don't care." ? <--- very constructive. :shock:

You have said in just the past few posts:



SoulBrotha said:


> Many of you here are probably ignorant or haven't been exposed to alot of different ethnicities as many of you are from Europe or suburbs, and live in perdomenetly white areas, and its not your fault.


Oh my goodness, in my 46 years of life, yes I have attended a WASP private school, an international music camp for kids from all over the world from very diverse backgrounds and incomes, have traveled extensively including to Africa (Kenya, Uganda, Tanzania) -- my mother saw the horrors of Soweto in South Africa, I lived in Los Angeles for 16 years, never being able to afford "the high life", and lived the past 12 or so in a predominantly lower class Hispanic neighborhood. I'm now back in my hometown of Detroit. No, I don't live downtown, but I live in a "red neck" suburb.

Yes, where I grew up, defines me the most, gave me a solid foundation in life that ALL kids should have. What I got at school, I didn't get at home though -- there is abuse in wealthy families. But my life has taken me so many places, I've learned so much, and still have so much to learn. Also, how can you lump Europe into one group of people. There is poverty, class struggle, ethnic struggle in every country in this world.

*Don't make assumptions about people, Bro. You make GROSS GENERALIZATIONS about everyone here. And don't seem to care to really get to know anyone.*



SoulBrotha said:


> But to me the thought of an unclean female is utterly disgusting and a huge turn off.


You talk about women as though they are objects. THAT'S what's bugging me. How they are "supposed" to be -- or rather how YOU feel they're supposed to be... and I'm not talking just about hygiene sp? They are not individuals, they are the trash that Rap DOES objectify, repeatedly.

Have you ever considered a woman's personality as a reason to go out with her? You'll be shocked, but women like a guy's personality, "the whole person." Not just weather his beard is neatly trimmed.

This particularly ticked me off ...


Soulbrotha to Gavin said:


> your the type of person that I would love to punch in the f--- face, you need some pussy or somethin dog...


Hmmm, he needs some "pussy" -- that will calm him down -- that is truly insulting for a woman to hear that line.

OK, I'm done. Forgive me. I shall refrain from further crabbing. There's no further reasoning with you Bro. You also seem to advocate violence as a means of settling an argument -- you will "punch [Gavin] in the face?!".

Sad.
D


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Never thought I would say this but civility people.

To answer your question, SoulBro, the reason you probably never hear "******" is because you are from a community where a lot of people are hip-hop or urban or whatever. It wouldn't hold much meaning there.

Growing up going to an 85% white private school, there was the occasional white guy who wore his low-riding baggy jeans, baggy jacket and sideways hat or visor. He listened to rap, tried to "talk black" and tried so hard to be something he was not, a white kid from a well-to-do family. Those were the guys we called *******, guys who were total posers. I probably wouldn't use that term if that white guy was in fact "from the streets" or urban or whatever.

Years later you see that same kid wearing khakis and button-up shirts with loafers.

I really don't see the term being as derogatory as others do. It's more of a descriptive term for those type of guys I just talked about. There was one kid in my class growing up who we were friends with and called "******" and he didn't seem to mind.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

How many times over the months has this conversation reappeared, every month the same argument comes up. Theres more to this site than soulbro and his issues


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer you're absolutely spot on. Soulbrotha totally objectifies women...his whole reason for wading into to the issue on sleepingbeauty's hygiene was that he didn't find it 'attractive'....well who who the hell said a woman's raison d'etre is to be attractive??? And as for lumping europeans and surburban people together, that just shows the blinkered ignorance lot of (stupid) americans have to the outside world*. I'm sorry to shatter your ignorant illusions soulbrotha but there are a darn sight more Europeans than there are Americans, the population of this continent is much bigger than North America, so how you can lump us all together is very naive. There's WAY more diversity of culture in this continent tha there is there just within the indigenous people alone, not even counting the immigrant populations and as for immigrants, we in Britain have a very high number. Did you know that over half the population of london is non-white?

g

*of course many Americans, as this board proves, are very enlightened people and do not fit this stereotype.

p.s. Danny...you live in my favourite city in the world, how is it these days?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Soul bro, over the past few months you have seemed really hostile so I just figured you were having a hard time. I mean understandably.. But you jump in on peoples posts and make negative comments just for the sake of it and for some it doesn't bother us because we are kind of thick skinned. But you have to realize that there are many people on this board that are very new to the anxiety dr stuff and they are very vunerable. The last thing they need is to be put down for what they post. There are plenty of silent members that don't post and one reason is because they fear being rejected for what they have to say. I know you think that we're all sensitive and sheltered and have no lives and are priviledged but the fact is, we are all suffering just as much as you and this is a Support forum. Not a place to be judged and belittled. Just try to be kind and keep that in mind when you're feeling edgy. We all get uptight and irritable and pissy but lately it's an all the time, every day thing for you. And I'm not sure you realize it. Take care, soul.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

I still haven't recieved a good explanation as to why, im a " ******" lol

This is a good example of why I don't understand

Tonight, me, two of my friends ( who are both black) and this girl, ( who was white) went to a party and the white girl said " *****" several times, and i was like " yo why do you keep saying that word for your not black, ive known these kids for years and I never say it" and my friend was like " Soulbro ( actually said my real name) has earned his stripes" and he said to the girl " you haven't and probably can't"

See now if i was a " ******" I would be trying to say the word " *****" and act all ghetto.

I don't feel that its right for people to try to be someone that they are not and for white people to use the word " *****" even if its in a friendly type of way.

but you know what, I don't have to fuckin prove myself to anyone here, i really don't care, if you find what I say offensive FUCK IT, i feel like im the voice of reason on this damn site, where everyone tries to sugar coat things. I bring some edge to this website, some real talk.

Im close to leaving soon anyways


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

oh & Dreamer in all due respect, please spare me the feminist lilith fair speech about how Im referring to women as " objects" that simply is not true.

I got respect for women, I love my mom & grandma and I have respect for females with class.

I have a friend who treats girls like absolute shit, he has one pregnant right now yet he messes around with TONS of other girls, he even has one living with him and his mom, and he even still messes around with other girls. He doesn't give a fuck at all

THATS TREATING WOMEN LIKE OBJECTS

" welcome to reality, sometimes its hard"


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

With all due respect Gavin and co. I'm sure Brighton has maybe 4 or 5 'thugs' or 'gangstas'. Perhaps the urban youth of the UK do courtsies and say 'pardon me' on the street if you bump in to them. With the exception of a slimy pub at 3 am in the morning in Manchester or the East End, there is no danger and there is peaceful homogenization in the urban areas.

Sure, i'm a suburbanite, but I work in the city , and lived in the Pittsburgh ghetto for 2 years, and I can fully back his attitude. I am a pussy, but I share this instinctual backlash when provoked because it happens all to often in these parts. Heh...I barely even read half of the shit posted so i hope i picked the right side of this debate.


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

> p.s. Danny...you live in my favourite city in the world, how is it these days?


not bad actually, not bad atall. Although today the rain is out and the sky is grey, when the sun comes out, this city rocks my world. Not many chavs in bath, its beautiful. We've a new cinema in the center at last now, a proper one, and a cheap cheap weatherspoons next to it, about time. Amazing views from the uni, unfortunately im leaving here in june as i graduate, havent a clue where im going, maybe the U.S or Canada :?:

I would love to return the compliment gavin and say brighton is my favourite city in the world, unfortunately until that beach turns to sand and it gets 15 degrees hotter im sorry, i cant :?

cheers
enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

ZiggomatiX said:


> With all due respect Gavin and co. I'm sure Brighton has maybe 4 or 5 'thugs' or 'gangstas'. Perhaps the urban youth of the UK do courtsies and say 'pardon me' on the street if you bump in to them. With the exception of a slimy pub at 3 am in the morning in Manchester or the East End, there is no danger and there is peaceful homogenization in the urban areas.
> 
> Sure, i'm a suburbanite, but I work in the city , and lived in the Pittsburgh ghetto for 2 years, and I can fully back his attitude. I am a pussy, but I share this instinctual backlash when provoked because it happens all to often in these parts. Heh...I barely even read half of the sh*t posted so i hope i picked the right side of this debate.


Thanks Zig, im glad someone can somewhat relate to what i am trying to convey. And I know theres a few others as well.

People just don't get it but it's ok, i'll just move on from this topic.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> With all due respect Gavin and co. I'm sure Brighton has maybe 4 or 5 'thugs' or 'gangstas'. Perhaps the urban youth of the UK do courtsies and say 'pardon me' on the street if you bump in to them. With the exception of a slimy pub at 3 am in the morning in Manchester or the East End, there is no danger and there is peaceful homogenization in the urban areas.
> 
> Sure, i'm a suburbanite, but I work in the city , and lived in the Pittsburgh ghetto for 2 years, and I can fully back his attitude. I am a pussy, but I share this instinctual backlash when provoked because it happens all to often in these parts. Heh...I barely even read half of the sh*t posted so i hope i picked the right side of this debate.


Gavin, or any other Brit, correct me if I'm wrong, but England has a very high crime rate -- robberies, break-ins, etc. Higher that in the U.S. There are fewer MURDERS as there is a gun control law in the UK, but how can anyone assume there is less crime in England?

London is an ethnic melting pot. Ther aren't just all "white people" who speak the Queen's English. Of course there are wealthy "suburbs" as in the U.S., but there are equally terrible neighborhoods, people struggling financially, socially.

Gavin, I think you got a distorted verson of L.A. -- you saw South Central and the area of the airport. There are many beautiful areas, "suburbs", also frightfully expensive.

Oh, I give up. Waiting for my clothes to dry.

There are serious racial tensions, and not just black/white in ALL of Europe, and in every country in the world. Less in more homogeneous populations I'd gather such as Sweden, Finland. And the Swiss are all armed, yet the crime rate is very low. There's a place I'd like to visit.

Ciao
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The impression I'm getting here Bro is that you believe there are only upper class white people living in Europe?

Good grief, get on an airplane, man. Do some traveling.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

na of course there is poor people in Europe, theres poor people everywhere. I never once said that there wasn't poor people in Europe or even implied that, i simply called GAVIN a Suburbanite. He doesn't rep his whole country does he? If so I feel bad for them


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Ziggo, you're talking nonsense. If you'd actually been to this country you'd know that, but you clearly havent. Brighton has a population of 250, 000 people, so, no, there are a few more than just 4 or 5 thugs...it has the highest rate of drug related deaths and crime in the UK....all over the country there are gang related crimes going on all the time. You clearly do not know what your talking about and the fact that soulbrotha takes your ill informed words as validation of his own shows how ignorant you both are.

and i dont even need to pick soulbrotha up on calling me a suburbanite, cause I've already corrected him on that, not that it looks like he's taken that information in. How surprising!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been to Brighton and I know for a fact that the place is totally harmless. My generalization for the rest of the UK was just a healthy exaggeration to give my point some balls. Forget about crime rates, of which the US is undoubtedly higher, and take into consideration the provoked attitude most americans share. Its pretty common to expect some shit thrown back at you if you disrespect an American. Its soo near 100% these days that I just shut the fuck up. 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> oh & Dreamer in all due respect, please spare me the feminist lilith fair speech about how Im referring to women as " objects" that simply is not true.
> 
> I got respect for women, I love my mom & grandma and I have respect for females with class.


Oh, there no need for me to pursue this further, but I am FAR from being a Feminist! I believe in equal pay, job opportunities for women, etc. To be honest, I feel being a Mom is seriously underrated sp? -- I see it as the most important job in the world.

If you can't see how you come across, I can't explain it any further. I'm talking to a brick wall.


> I have respect for females with class.


 -- obviously you have every right to the type of woman you want in your life, but that is such a ... concrete response ... in so many other posts you come across with a sort of stereotyped pre-conceived notion of what a woman should be.

We all are attracted to others for MANY reasons. *Oh, I'm not getting through. I am NOT a feminist! Oh Lord. Not by a long shot*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

miss d.. hasnt anyone ever told you not to beat a dead horse? :roll:

ziggo.. when people visit kona, all they see is palm trees, pristine waters and fakie luaus done by tongan mormans shipped over to entertain the tourists because real hawaiians who practice real hula dont sink that low. you come here and see the FANTASY. because this is a tourist town. just like brighton is a tourist town.

but what you dont see.. at least when you come to kona (aka GOLD COAST and most popular spot for the wealthiest of visitors) is the REALITY. here we have the highest rate of ice usage in the nation. ice being crystal meth.. and nation meaning USA. my highschool had the highest pregnancy rate in the nation 5 years in a row. murder, rape every kind of crime you can think of happens all day long here. but the outsiders dont see it. that is the secret hidden part of this PARADISE. when i was working in the hotels, tourist would look at me in shock because i was the first native theyve seen during their entire holiday.. daily i would be asked.. where are all the hawaiians? and id tell them.. drive up the highway bout 3 miles and make the first left and you will see them.. miles of low income ghettos filled to the brim with screaming unfed kids and the cracked out parents who beat the sh1t out of them.

ive has so many experiences here that you could only experience if you lived in a ghetto. one example is when i was 16 i was staying over at my best friends house. in the middle of the night her uncle roared into the driveway in his lifted 4x4 he stormed in the house with my best friends dad in his arms who was covered in blood. he couldnt take him to the hospital because he was shot in a drug deal gone bad. us girls had to clean up all the blood in the truck while her dad was screaming in pain and all the adults cussing at the top of their lungs. the little kids (about 6 of them ages 2 to 10) are all crying because of all the screaming and blood. their 5 pitbulls howling, and me and my best friend entrenched in a bloodsoaked monster truck. (wierd thing is pulp fiction came out right after this.. and i had a panic attack right in the theater) all these f#cked up memories no wonder im so out of the world and in my own head. its the only safe place i have left. 

its not good to ASSUME. even if youve been to a place you cant really know what its like until youve spent a few years getting to know the realities and not just whats on the pupu platter.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually Bro, Why do you want to expose your lifestyle all the time? Just don't post rap-lyrics or talk about your way of living all the time. I'm not on this forum to let other people see who I am. I'm living a pretty extravagant lifestyle and I'm familiar with many (sub)cultures myself but since that has nothing to do with this forum i'm not babling about all the time, and btw I know what hip-hop is about. 
I'm not here to discuss if bro is a ******! That just f---ing hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Gavin,

I'll take your word for it that Brighton can be a nasty place...but don't assume I haven't been there. I've been to London,, Brighton, Kent and Bath in the UK so I'm not totally ignorant on the UK perspective. I was also siding with Soulbrotha because I do think that his backlash is justified. This is a topic that could be discussed with civil discourse, but we're turning it into a Europe vs US fued.

I also think the world, and Americans alike agree that the United States one of the most crime ridden developed nations in the world, if not THE worst. I admit that this fact may instill some sort of twisted pride that the generalized American upbringing is a tougher one, as we are toughened due to harsher surroundings, but like I said, I was raised in a suburban environment so I am not truly speaking on my behalf.

I gotta go take a dump and watch the Eagles because its 1 PM.

To be honest...I lost track of what any of us were even arguing about...just a bunch of vague ideas, and I think we're finding issues where there aren't any.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Ziggo, these aren't vague ideas...if you read how this thread originated in the thread 'Bipolar...' you'll see where it has stemmed from. Dreamer happened to raise the point of soulbrotha's ignorance regarding europe, and he also assumed that I was some suburbanite who didnt know what it was like to grow up in a rough neighbourhood...so I decided to set him straight on both points. It was called for and I know what I'm talking about. What sleepingbeauty said was spot on, Brighton is a tourist town and is very safe downtown....in the UK, apart from huge cities like London, Birmingham and Manchester which have rough inner city areas, you'll find that the situation is the reverse of the US and it is actually the SUBURBS which are the no go areas.....and that's the case here in Brighton. There's an estate called Whitehawk which is ridden with violence and drugs and I have the pleasure of teaching kids from there, who are actually really nice bright kids, but they fear to go outside there houses. Not surprising really...it was on the news today that someone got stabbed yesterday at a place where I often walk, but that's nothing new. But there's a darn sight worse places in the UK....your idea of there being only 4 or 5 thugs in a city the size of Brighton is preposterous. Add three zeros on the end and it's still preposterous And as for London, there is a lot more crime there now than there is in New York. I like the way Bath is included on your list....you cant go by Bath. The reason I said to Danny that Bath is my favourite city in the world is because that IS one really safe place. When I was at Uni there I used to walk across the city at 2am with no fear whatsoevr....but Bath is a small and very affluent city, there's not hordes of heroin addicts there like there is in this town. And like Danny said, there's no chavs....i.e. there's not the irritating 'rude boy' culture like there is in this town....that's why I miss it. It's a lot more civilised.

g


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

what in the fuck is the " rude boy" culture ?? lol

rude boy is a term used in Reggae music and amongst Rastafarian People & people from the Virgin Islands, you know Jamaica, Trinidad, St. Croix etc etc

Gavin with each post you become cornier & cornier, I didn't know someone could be such a herb.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

,,


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

After getting massive numbers of PM's from other members, the last two posts were deleted and this thread closed.


----------

